

Show HN: Meepi – convert fleeting visitors into customers - traviagio
https://www.meepi.com/how-it-works/

======
ffumarola
A few thoughts:

1) I have to say, I was incredibly disappointed that you do not use your own
product. It was the first thing I checked. If it gets results, why aren't you
using it?

2) How is this different than Capture by Gleam.io, Exit Monitor, Cloud.iq,
Picreel, Optimonk, and the many others that do this? Also, side note, they all
use their own service to give a demo when I go to close the page :)

3) You should give different templates for common modals: shopping card
abandonment, contests, member only deal, newsletter signup, etc.

